# LifeLike "T" Chassis Magnet Mod !!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Last week i had recieved some Miniatronics reed switches in the mail.They came with some very strong bar magnets.I am assuming they are neodynium magnets.I got to wondering what i could use these magnets for with my slotcars.I found that the fit nicely between the outside of the motor casing and the inside of the chassis of a LL "T" car.Carefully adjusting the magnet with a toothpick for proper height i added a bead of "thin" superglue.You can see in the pics where the magnets are located.They also fit nicely in the chassis laying flat.I think these magnets have more stick on the thin edge so thats how i placed them.A pack of the reed switchs & magnets cost around $10.I was not real impressed with the stock "T" chassis's performance but now they run like a raped ape with this mag mod.!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks great! Did you check that they are aligned with the motor magnets? They look like they could add to the field of the magnets which should strenghten the motor ( more torque). I guess they need a pry bar to take them off the track right?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Looks great! Did you check that they are aligned with the motor magnets? They look like they could add to the field of the magnets which should strenghten the motor ( more torque). I guess they need a pry bar to take them off the track right?



The bar magnets are not as wide as the LL motor magnets-although i would guess that they do add to the mag field.And yes they do stick pretty good to the track rails.I have 5 pair of these magnet bars and have added them to the 3 "T" cars i have and all 3 run around my track at a much faster clip.I need to pick up 2 more LL "T" cars.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

How do the times compare to the stock version?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I have not done any formal testing with the addition of these magnets.Neo you know i am not a big fan of the "T" chassis-i am now!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

what the dimensions of the magnets, particularly the thickness?

There are plenty of magnet sellers out there that do bar magnets for 50 cents or so.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I checked one of the sponsors on this page and found the following that might fit:

1/2 x 1/4 x 1/16 gives up to 3.2 pounds of pulling force at a rate of $8 for 50 + shipping.

3/8 x 3/8 x 1/8 gives up to 5 pounds of force at a rate of $10 for 50 + shipping.

Orientation of the bar would be important.

Hard to believe the T-chassis needs more downforce at standard voltage though. I'm curious to know if the impact is on the traction or motor performance.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

what happens if you take the LL tractions out? That should be interesting.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I have run quite a few laps with one of the cars i added the mags to.The motor was only slightly warm.Placing the magnet height is crucial.I glued mine just slightly above the bottom surface of the chassis.I was not a real fan of the "T" chassis-in fact i think the "M" chassis is the better of the two.The car actually runs damn good with the add-on magnets and a set of AJ's Gumdrop slip-ons!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Take a look around these guys site,odds are they'll have a neo magnet that'll fit,they have neo's that are almost a direct drop-in for Wizzard cars,whether they be Storm or Scorpion.

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZB5


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

KJ are cool, they even do Tyco tractions in neo that work out pretty cheap.

RiderZ, could you measure those reed switch magnets please?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Magnet dimensions= 1/2"L X 3/16"W X 1/8"H. OR .500" X .117" X .078" roundabouts.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hornet said:


> Take a look around these guys site,odds are they'll have a neo magnet that'll fit,they have neo's that are almost a direct drop-in for Wizzard cars,whether they be Storm or Scorpion.
> 
> http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZB5


These guys are pretty good I have bought from them 2 times real fast no b.s. shipping. They will also give you a sample if you see some small magnet you want to try when you place an order. A1 vendor in my opinion.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Take a look around these guys site,odds are they'll have a neo magnet that'll fit,they have neo's that are almost a direct drop-in for Wizzard cars,whether they be Storm or Scorpion.
> 
> http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZB5


When you say almost, what is involved in making them fit?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you want them to sit flush in the chassis,you usually need to file/grind a small lip into them so they'll sit right down to the bottom of the chassis.
We just ordered 50 that fit the Scorpion chassis traction boxes,and another 50 that should hopefully work as motor mags.
If you give me a couple weeks Deane,i'll have more info on whether they'll work as motor mags too.
The neo bars that come with the reed switches,will fit between the factory level 15 and 19 poly mags and the chassis wall,but they need some filing and cutting,they're just a touch to wide and long to fit without some filing and cutting.
Rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sounds good rick.

I'm always seeing people saying that neo is too dear to be a replacment for Poly but I have to wonder. The magnets in a Lifelike T grip pretty good and I imagine walthers pay maybe 5 cents for each one.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

RiderZ said:


> Magnet dimensions= 1/2"L X 3/16"W X 1/8"H. OR .500" X .117" X .078" roundabouts.


I make 3/16ths as .188''

I make 1/8th as .125''

Please clarify.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I said roundabouts!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

True, you did 

But the 16ths and 8th you posted are correct?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Deane,we've been the running the traction mags for awhile now,but this'll be our first foray into trying a flat neo as a motor mag.
The price of Poly mags is getting a little tough to swallow these days,so we're looking into a slightly cheaper alternative,that hopefully comes close to being as fast or faster then a level 25 Storm or T1.

Deane,how tight do you guys run your rules,if they are kinda loose,try grinding the notches of your guide-pin,so that the pin can float a bit lengthwise,but it depends on how tight your rules are.
It's a very cheap and easy mod,that's been pretty successful for me so far:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

OK,

I ordered some of the magnets Rick (Hornet) posted the link to. I'm planning to make a chassis for our hard body mod class based around the Wizz chassis. Rick if you have info or pictures on how you altered those K&Js to go in the wizz chassis that would be useful.

As for the reed switch magnets for Life-Like, I don't have any of course so what I did was measure the cavity in the Life-Like chassis. I came up with .125'' thick by .25'' high and a length bewteen 0.5'' - 0.65''. These are all common sizes so I will have a look what is out there.

Deane


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

K&J have these:

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=B842-N50&cat=168

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=B842

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=B442-N50

and Eng have some .625'' long mags that are 1/4'' x 1/4'' I might try.

In the past whenever I change the magnets in an LL the car won't move no matter what rear tyres I try. I guess I will have to play around with the shoes and front tire heights?

Deane


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

These are the mags we've ordered for the Scorpions Deane

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=B331


http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=B662

And these are the mags a couple of us have been using in the Storms,these are a direct drop-in into a storms magnet box,but you need to grind a couple small lips into them to get them sitting flush with the bottom of the chassis.
We found the 1/8" tall mags to be to much mag,so that's why we went with the 1/16" tall mag,we stacked a car with a pair of the 1/16 th's and found you'd need like 32 wind drag type arm to pull them:woohoo:
We made ourselves some plastic shims to sit on top of the mags,and we use the factory retainer clip to hold them in place.
I'm not much on the camera thing Deane,but i'll see what i can do.

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ZB5


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So what will the ZB5s you linked to in post #10 fit?

I hope something, cos I followed your link and ordered some!!

Anyone care to comment on the LL cars? Seems if I change the traction magnets in any the car stops moving. Clearly there is more going on than just banging some magnets in!

Deane


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Deane,if you still have my e-mail addy,send me a note,i lost your addy on the last crash.
I'm working on trying to get some pic's for you later today.
The ZB5s are the ones we're using in the Storms,sorry i posted the wrong link above,got to many of their mags bookmarked.
Fixed my screw-up on the links,sorry about that
Rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Deane,if you still have my e-mail addy,send me a note,i lost your addy on the last crash.
> I'm working on trying to get some pic's for you later today.
> The ZB5s are the ones we're using in the Storms,sorry i posted the wrong link above,got to many of their mags bookmarked
> Rick


Done!


----------

